# Anime Boston



## FurryNate (Apr 4, 2010)

i got some photos of us...Luna and Nakeo are AWESOME! thanks for coming out guys... you're excellent

i have a photo i can show you guys now... and then i need to find my data cable to get the rest off my cell phone...

That's me and a friend, we got our first commission together! i have some of luna and nakeo... and will post them as soon as i get these off my phone.. 

had an Excellent time! and we are definitely going back next year for a full weekend! we had an excellent time with the new subway system... and we got a lot of awesome looks on Blue like to Revere Beach! i love being with you guys... i can express myself out in public... i can't believe we wore the gear that far out! i'm so proud of myself...


----------



## Nakeo (Apr 4, 2010)

Hell yea, that day was fun! First Con i ever been to and had a great time with you guys:-D


----------



## FurryNate (Apr 4, 2010)

we should go to Revere Beach again! i got a charliecard this time :lol:


----------



## luna husky (Apr 4, 2010)

yah that will be fun  :grin: let me get a fur suit and watch what happens XD


----------



## FurryNate (Apr 4, 2010)

mmkay lol


----------

